
Show HN: Document search on Linux - zubairq
https://github.com/zubairq/visifile
======
zubairq
Hi, I made VisiFile to be able to scan your Linux system for documents and
then allow you to search them and find related documents. It is open source,
built with:

\- A-Frame \- VueJS \- NodeJS \- Sqlite \- AlaSQL \- Express \- ViewerJS

And many other modules.

